#  > Faadoo Engineers Would Read This First >  > Entrance Exams & Scholarship Alerts >  >  CET 2015 Free Online Mock Test

## smartiq

Take FREE Online Practice test & Predict your CET Rank through
*Subject*
*Date*
*Exam Time*

Physics
07/02/2015
10am to 11:10am

Chemistry
07/02/2015
02pm to 03:10pm

Mathematics
08/02/2015
10am to 11:10am

Biology
08/02/2015
02pm to 03:10pm








  Similar Threads: JEE Mains 2015 Mock Test Computer Based Mock Test for  JEE-Mains 2015 CET 2015 Free Online Mock Test

----------

